# What type of grass is this?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

This grass forms bushy, carpet-like patches. It almost creates an elevated carpet in the grass canopy off of the ground.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like some kind of poa/bluegrass.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Regarding my top pic… if that is a bluegrass, which type is it?

I don't have a plant biology background so I find it difficult to use those plan identifier websites where a lot of advanced terminology exists.

If anyone who does possess such skills could help me with the grass in the top pic, that would be much appreciated!

Also, a mod moved this to "weed identification," but I don't know if that is a weed (it may be a northern turf grass), so if that mod knows what this is please post what plant is in the top pic. Thanks.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

sheepfescue said:


> Regarding my top pic… if that is a bluegrass, which type is it?


There isn't enough detail in those pictures to go any further. Identifying grasses is really about focusing on the details so yes you might have to learn a little plant terminology in the process. Close-ups of the blades, the ligules, and the roots would help a lot. Try to choose a mature plant so the features are larger and easier to see. Set the plant on a dark background and take photo with a lot of light rather than holding it in your hand. Don't use zoom on your phone, move the phone closer. Upload the full resolution photos.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

LeeB said:


> sheepfescue said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding my top pic… if that is a bluegrass, which type is it?
> ...


Ok, thank you for the guidance.


----------

